# New batch of FD blades



## jonluv (18 May 2014)

This is going to be difficult to explain so here goes::

A month or so back I had a new order of FD Blades and I have been doing a lot of Intarsia this past couple of months and in general very accurate cutting is not important as I shape the pieces before fitting and as usual I am using no 5 FDR blades 
But I did think the new blades lacked something--- not enough to put me off - but something felt different

Today I have been doing some fine fretwork and I don't know if it is me or the blades but the cutting has not been good I am using a Hawk Ultra 26 set on the less aggressive bottom holder setting , only cutting 12mm birch ply covered in tape ,tension has not been changed and speed is variable .

Tried a bit of cutting on my Delta using new FDR 3 blade still the same --- blade hard to control-- blade sticking and ply jumping

Then back to the Hawk using on old order FDR 7 blade and cutting was good with no problems

Did notice that the new blades (2) did not have the little indentation they normally have to indicate top of blade

Has anyone experienced similar with a new shipment of FD blades? I wonder if the manufacturer has changed or perhaps I have just had a couple of poor ones

John


----------



## stevebuk (18 May 2014)

I must admit john, the last order of blades I bought from mike were very similar, I still have some left but not sure about ordering anymore ATM as I thought they were rubbish (but blamed myself), I was going to mention it to mike but time passed and I forgot, I have cut 3 orders this week and they are still the same, i may try another brand and see what they cut like..


----------



## ChrisR (18 May 2014)

Just as interest I always use (Niqua) blades.

Some time ago, I had a problem, not being able to cut to a line, was blaming myself, but changed to a new batch of blades and all was well, retried the with the other batch just to make sure, and was back unable to cut an accurate line, can’t recall the blade size, but they found a home in the waste bin. :x . Must have just been a bad pressing with that batch :?: .

That was the first time I have had any problem with blades, and have not had a problem since, with many years of scroll sawing under my belt. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jonluv (18 May 2014)

Just come in from garage--- found a couple of ""Hobbies" blades in a yellow pack must have been given them some time ago, used one to cut a small indian/ eagle and no problems so will send for some more ---looked on Internet and they look very cheap!!!

John


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 May 2014)

Well, I thought it was just me. I usually buy Olson blades but they are expensive in the UK and shipping from the USA is ridiculous so I ordered a load of FD blades from Mike as everyone seems to hold FD blades in very high regard. 

Mike was brilliant and charged next to nothing to ship them, bless him. But, I have to say I didn't get the same aggressive 'feel' of a sharp blade through soft wood that I do with the same type of Olson blade. I tried several blades with the same result. They just didn't feel to cut correctly and I felt I was pushing as opposed to feeding the wood through the blade . . . . and yes, the sharp bit was facing me :shock: 

I've since ordered some more Olsons and the sharpness has returned :wink: 

Barry


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 May 2014)

It's strange with blades. I have come to the conclusion that there is no consistency. I had always used Niqua blades before I switched to FD blades. I never had a problem with them and must admit they were the most consistant blade I have ever used, what made me change to FD is that I find they cut a lot quicker in my 18mm hardwoods. I use the ultra reverse FDs. Last year two things happened. I tend to order a few gross at a time. On one order Mike sent me scroll reverse instead of ultra reverse and I found a big difference with the cutting speed. With another order I had 3 gross of number 3 blades. I keep my blades in tubes by the scroll saw and when a tube is empty I put exactly one gross of blades in the tubes and with one of the packets the blades kept snapping. I told Mike and I feel he must have other complaints and he sent me a replacement packet.


----------



## stevebuk (18 May 2014)

Like you Geoff I also cut thick hardwood and order mainly the ultra reverse #7 but I must say this last batch were not very good at all, mikes blades are usually top notch but as he only sells them and not make them we can't blame him, must be a bad batch..


----------



## scrimper (18 May 2014)

I reported here some months ago that I was having problems with my FD blades breaking much more than usual.

I have used the Niqua blades from Hobbies for many years without problem.


----------



## bodgerbaz (19 May 2014)

Yes, I'd forgotten all about the snapping when I posted earlier. I went through several blades cutting out a small piece of work. I appreciate that the same sized FD blade was narrower than the Olson version but even so. The only time I usually have to change an Olson is when it goes blunt but that batch of FD blades were never gonna get blunt as they were in pieces well before that was gonna happen.


----------



## scrimper (19 May 2014)

bodgerbaz":39kofwnl said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten all about the snapping when I posted earlier. I went through several blades cutting out a small piece of work. I appreciate that the same sized FD blade was narrower than the Olson version but even so. The only time I usually have to change an Olson is when it goes blunt but that batch of FD blades were never gonna get blunt as they were in pieces well before that was gonna happen.



Indeed, I had not used FD blades before but as you say the Niqua blades had to be changed because they became blunt whilst I found the FD ones keep snapping, actually I am reassured that others had the same problem because I thought it was just me and that I was doing something wrong!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 May 2014)

Just a observation, :roll: We all know that Mike reads and has posted here.I would have thought that he might have seen this post,and would welcome a reason to explain why this might have happened :? 

Bryan


----------



## jonluv (20 May 2014)

I sent an e-mail to Mike yesterday just to keep him up to speed. Will perhaps hear from him soon, would think he would have to investigate before answering

John


----------



## summertime (26 May 2014)

HI, I have had No 1 FD UR in the last week and they seem to cut great as always, Had no 3 and no 5 and 7 over the past weeks and months they cut better and last longer than the modified geometry ones I used to like best, also from the States (cheaper) 
Regards Roy Ames


----------



## Elspeth58 (26 May 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me, are Proxxon blades good blades? and what about tpi, what would be ok for someone like me who is new to all this to start on?


----------



## jonluv (27 May 2014)

Hi,
Google Olson Scroll saw blades PDF and download their blade chart , it will tell you everything you need to know about blade choice

John


----------



## Elspeth58 (28 May 2014)

Hi John 
thanks for that advice I'll do that.


----------

